# RIGA | Projects & Construction



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Riga is the capital and the biggest city of Latvia. This thread will be about the local developments.

There is an interactive map with all the planned and on-going projects in Riga, which is constantly updated: Riga - Citify


For a start, here are the projects from the very heart of the city, Riga Old Town.

*Kungu iela 5 | Hotel | 5fl | T/O*


































*Museum of Occupation | Latviešu strēlnieku laukums 1 | Museum | 3fl | T/O















*

















*Kalēju ielā 64/66 | Hotel | 8fl | Prep*


----------



## TropoMJ (Jan 21, 2019)

Nice to get an idea of what's going on in Latvia, I hope to see a lot more than this. The Baltic capitals have developed very nicely since the 90s.


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Moving out of the Old Town, here’s what’s going on in Centrs neighbourhood.

*Marijas iela 2A | Offices | 7fl | Prep*









































*Mednieku iela 5 | Residential | 7fl | T/O*

























*Strēlnieku iela 4B | Residential | 6fl | T/O*

























*Miera iela 6 | Residential | 7fl | T/O*


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Beyond the central part, here's what's going on in Andrejsala, Teika and Pļavnieki neighbourhoods.

*Fjords | Ganību dambis 11 | Residential | 6fl | T/O*

























*Courtyard 2.0 | Turaidas iela 4, 6, 8 | Residential | 5fl | T/O*

































*Tīnūžu iela 1A | Residential | 5fl | T/O*

















*Trebū HOME | Kupriču iela 1E, 1F | Residential | 5-6fl | T/O*


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's something from Čiekurkalns, Mīlgrāvis and Jugla neighbourhoods.

*Meinharda house | Čiekurkalna 2. līnija 4 | Residential | 3fl | T/O*

















*Liepziedi | Briežu iela 9 | Residential | 6fl | T/O*

















*Murjāņu iela b/n | Residential | 4fl | U/C*


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Here's something from Maskavas forštate and Ķengarags neighbourhoods.

*Rezidence Maskavas forštate | Maskavas iela 131 k-1 | Residential | 4fl | Prep*

















*Krasta kvartāls | Maskavas iela 190 | Residential | 9fl | T/O*

























*Two riverbanks | Ķengaraga iela 8C | Residential | 5fl | T/O*


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot for keeping us up to date on Riga's construction projects!


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Something from Imanta, Āgenskalns and Ziepniekkalns neighbourhoods.

*Annas Park | Anniņmuižas bulvāris 19 | Residential | 4fl | T/O















*









*Pauls Stradiņš Clinical University Hospital's A wing second stage | Pilsoņu iela 13 | Hospital | 5fl | U/C*

















*Bauskas Home | Bauskas iela 57 | Residential | 5fl | U/C*


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Something from Ķīpsala neighbourhood.

*New home of Institute of Integral Education | Ogļu iela b/n | Educational | 2fl | T/O*

































*New building of RTU Faculty of Computer Science and Information Technology | Zunda krastmala 10 | Educational | 6fl | T/O*


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

And now something from all over the city.

*Baložu 9 | Baložu iela 9 | Residential | 3fl | U/C*

























*Ernestine | Ernestīnes iela b/n | Residential | 5fl | U/C*

























*Merks Viesturdārzs | Rūpniecības iela 27 | Residential | 6fl | U/C

























Verde | Roberta Hirša iela 1 | Offices | 12fl | U/C

























Renaissance | Vesetas iela 6 | Residential | 6fl | U/C*








*









Tērbata Apartments | Tērbatas iela 72 | Residential | 6fl | U/C*

























*City Home | Miera iela 103 | Residential | 5fl | U/C*

















*New headquarters of Latvian State Security Service (VDD) | Brīvības gatve 207 | Administrative | 5fl | U/C*

























*Saffron | Žagatu iela 7 | Residential | 9fl | U/C

















Green City 3 | Stirnu iela 38A | Residential | 5fl | U/C*

























*Ice hall of Daugava Stadium | Augšiela 1 | Sports | 2fl | T/O*


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

It's time to show what has already been completed.

*Museum of Occupation | Latviešu strēlnieku laukums 1 | Museum | 3fl | Com*









































*Mednieku iela 5 | Residential | 7fl | Com*

































*Strēlnieku iela 4B | Residential | 6fl | Com*









































*Courtyard 2.0 | Turaidas iela 4, 6, 8 | Residential | 5fl | Com*


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

*Tīnūžu iela 1A | Residential | 5fl | Com







*









*Trebū HOME | Kupriču iela 1E, 1F, 1G | Residential | 5-6fl | Com*

















































*Meinharda house | Čiekurkalna 2. līnija 4 | Residential | 3fl | Com*

















*Liepziedi | Briežu iela 9 | Residential | 6fl | Com















*


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

*Annas Park | Anniņmuižas bulvāris 19 | Residential | 4fl | Com*

































*New building of RTU Faculty of Computer Science and Information Technology | Zunda krastmala 10 | Educational | 6fl | Com *

































*Green City 3 | Stirnu iela 38A | Residential | 5fl | Com*

























*Ice hall of Daugava Stadium | Augšiela 1 | Sports | 2fl | Com*


----------



## trainwreck (Oct 26, 2021)

^
Quite shocked this is new projects. It looks like renovated commie blocks. 😃


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

*Fjords | Ganību dambis 11 | Residential | 6fl | Com*

































*Krasta kvartāls 1st stage | Maskavas iela 190 | Residential | 9fl | Com*

































*Two riverbanks | Ķengaraga iela 8C | Residential | 5fl | Com*

























*City Home | Miera iela 103 | Residential | 5fl | Com*

















*Saffron | Žagatu iela 7 | Residential | 9fl | Com*


----------



## Shenkey (Mar 19, 2009)

Are some of these renovations?
Or why did they conform to soviet planning


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

Shenkey said:


> Are some of these renovations?
> Or why did they conform to soviet planning


These are all new buildings. It's just that they use precast panels in some cases, but those are modern and convenient. Also, these buildings are not located in the city centre and are designed for people of average income, so there are no strict rules to their aesthetics and investors are saving a bit on the exterior.


----------



## Triceratops (Nov 9, 2007)

*Miera iela 6 | Residential | 7fl | Com*

























*New home of Institute of Integral Education | Ogļu iela 12A | Educational | 2fl | Com*

































*Baložu 9 | Baložu iela 9 | Residential | 3fl | Com*

































*Ernestine | Ernestīnes iela 6A | Residential | 5fl | Com*

















*Renaissance | Vesetas iela 6 | Residential | 6fl | Com*


----------

